# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  اگه از درس خوندن خسته شدیم چه کنیم ؟

## 4GB

با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان عزیز 

یه سوال داشتم 

خواستم بدونم اگه وسط سال از درس خوندن خسته شدیم چه کنیم ؟

من کسانی رومیشناسم روزی نزدیک به 8 ساعت میخوندن ولی بعد از تقریبا 4 ماه دیگه از درس خوندن خسته شدن و هرکاری میکردن نمیتونستن درس بخونن 

خواسم ببینم چنین حالتی واستون اتفاق افتاده ؟

اگه خدایی نکرده اتفاق افتاد باید چه کنیم ؟

ممنون

----------


## Mohsen K

اونا اكثرا يا مشكل انگيزه داشتنن يا مشكل تغذيه و كم خوني

----------


## No Name

علاوه بر حرفهای محسن
افراط و تفریط در ساعت مطالعه(یه هو زیاد میکنن ساعتش رو)
تراز کم یا نتایج صعیف که باعث میشه فکر کنن کارشون نتیجه نداده
بهترین کار به نظرم اینه که از موارد بالا جلوگیری کرد اگه نشد
بهتره یه مدت بی خیال درس بشه
(سفر )

----------


## lonesome

> با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان عزیز 
> 
> یه سوال داشتم 
> 
> خواستم بدونم اگه وسط سال از درس خوندن خسته شدیم چه کنیم ؟
> 
> من کسانی رومیشناسم روزی نزدیک به 8 ساعت میخوندن ولی بعد از تقریبا 4 ماه دیگه از درس خوندن خسته شدن و هرکاری میکردن نمیتونستن درس بخونن 
> 
> خواسم ببینم چنین حالتی واستون اتفاق افتاده ؟
> ...


به نظر من انگیزه و امید بهترین اهرم برای درس خوندن هست تو اینجور مواقع باید یه مدت خیلی کوتا در حد چند روز درس خوندنو بزاری کنار و بری پیش مشاور بعد که دوباره انگیزه گرفتی بشینی درس بخونی 

این راهی بو که من بنظرم میرسید

----------


## Joker72

> با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان عزیز 
> 
> یه سوال داشتم 
> 
> خواستم بدونم اگه وسط سال از درس خوندن خسته شدیم چه کنیم ؟
> 
> من کسانی رومیشناسم روزی نزدیک به 8 ساعت میخوندن ولی بعد از تقریبا 4 ماه دیگه از درس خوندن خسته شدن و هرکاری میکردن نمیتونستن درس بخونن 
> 
> خواسم ببینم چنین حالتی واستون اتفاق افتاده ؟
> ...



هروقت سرد شدی تنها کاری که باید بکنی اینه.......
به اونایی که سرد شدن نگاه کن(میبینی که مث.....پشیمونن)

این خود به خود بهت انگیزه میده.....

----------


## سرخ

شنیدم بعضی هام مشکل پیش میاد ورزش میکنن تا از حالت خستگی و کسلی در بیان. یه کاریم میشه کرد چون طرز درس خوندن هر کسی  متفاوته باید ببینی چهطور بخونی ک که ساعت گیراییت بالا بره و همیشه بخوای بیشتر بخونی اگر بعد از چهار ساعت مطالعه مبرم خسته میشی چون مغز هم چوریه که بعد از دو تا 4 ساعت مطالعه خسته میشه باید ساعتای مطالعه ات رو تقسیم کنی که مشکل خستگی برات پیش نیاد ! امیدوارم کمک کرده باشم

----------


## سرخ

با اینم موافقم.  تهدید و شوک فکری هم اثر خودشو داره  :Y (716):

----------


## سرخ

منظورم این پست بود

----------


## سرخ

> هروقت سرد شدی تنها کاری که باید بکنی اینه.......
> به اونایی که سرد شدن نگاه کن(میبینی که مث.....پشیمونن)
> 
> این خود به خود بهت انگیزه میده.....


این پست   :Y (565):

----------


## the best dentist

وقتی ب کمبود هایی ک تو زندگیت داری فک میکنی وقتی فک میکنی ک با موفقیتت ی سری ها خوشحال میشن و دشمنات ناراحت جون میگیری..والا!!

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان عزیز 
> 
> یه سوال داشتم 
> 
> خواستم بدونم اگه وسط سال از درس خوندن خسته شدیم چه کنیم ؟
> 
> من کسانی رومیشناسم روزی نزدیک به 8 ساعت میخوندن ولی بعد از تقریبا 4 ماه دیگه از درس خوندن خسته شدن و هرکاری میکردن نمیتونستن درس بخونن 
> 
> خواسم ببینم چنین حالتی واستون اتفاق افتاده ؟
> ...



یه مدتی باید به خودت استراحت بدیتا دوباره انگیزه ی لازم در تو ایجاد بشه ....
وگرنه از درس متنفر میشی ....

ضمنا اخر امضای من رو هم بخونی بد نیست

----------


## helix

دوست عزیز 
اگه اصولی بخونی هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد :Y (587): 
کسی که امادگی زیاد درس خوندنو نداره یدفه8ساعت بخونه معلومه بش فشارمیاد
شما اگه مثلا2ساعت اختصاصی خوندی 15دیقه استراحت کن بعد برو سراغ درس بعدی اینطوری به مغزت مهلت استراحت میدی و باعث میشه بهتر کارکنه :Y (640): 
هروقت خسته شدی برو دوش بگیری (چون اونجاخودت تنهایی فکرکن هدفت چی بوده وچی میخوای) اینطوری باعث میشه خستگی تو بدنت نمونه

----------


## HoneymOOn

آرامش درونی
مطالعه اصولی
پرهیز از افزایش ناگهانی ساعت مطالعه بدون توجه به توانایی های فردی
دوش-تغذیه-تفریح به جا- مسافرت - شوق به آینده و.....

----------


## Mahnaz

این مسایل واسه همه پیش میاد...طبیعیه!! چیز عجیبی نیست..مهم اینه که باش مبارزه کنین...باانگیزه ی بیشتربخونین.به هدف و اینده فکرکنین...یکم استراحت کنین..تا دوباره باروحیه و انگیزه ی بالا بخونین
موفق باشین :Yahoo (1):

----------


## sara75_M5R

وقتی خسته میشم مامانم بهم ی انگیزه باهال میده ک فورا میرم سراغ درسم و اون حرفشم اینه:سارا فکرش کن وقتی کنکور جوابش اومد همه میگن سارا چی قبول شد؟اون وقت تو چی میگی؟یا مینا و الناز زنگ میزنن خبر قبولی شون میدن اما تو چی میخوای بگی ؟

----------


## Masoome

من از درس خوندن خسته میشم میگیرم میخوابم  :Y (513): 

بعد ک بیدارم میشم حس درس خوندنم معمولا برمیگرده  :Y (554):

----------


## 4GB

با تشکر از دوستان عزیزم بابت پاسخگویی 

تشکر زدم زیر پستاتون ولی واقعا تشکر خالی کم هست 

همین که کمک کردید خودش خیلی ارزش داره 

بازم تشکر میکنم 

خیلی ممنون

----------


## - Amir -

من الان تایمِ مطالعاتیم رو یهو بردم به 7الی 8 ساعت(از دوساعت الی سه ساعت!)*

 .. دوروز بعدش نتونستم درسی بخونم .. ینی اصلا فقط 

کتابو میدیدم مرکز فرماندهی میگفت عجب قشنگه ، 

مقدمه مولفم بخونیم حالا چی میشه ؟! اوو چقدر خسته شدیم حالا استراحت ، 

خواب ، آخ جان تلویزیون سریال فلان  و نت و ... !

من تابه حال تایم مطالعاتیم بین 4-5 ساعت بوده اونم تو 9 ماهـه تحصیلی .. 

و تازه این ماه جدی تر شروع کردم (!) (قبلش 5-4 نخوندم .. یهو شروع کردم 8 !) 

چی کار کنم برای این مورد ؟

که خودمو عادت بدم به منظم خوندن (ینی هر روز تایم 7-8 بخونم نه یه روز 8 دوروز صفر !!)




*

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

همه چیز بستگی به هدف داره
اگه واقعا هدف داشته باشی، انگیزه ی رسیدن به هدف میاد
پشتکار خود به خود میاد
احساس مسئولیت میاد
ببین ، پیش خودت فکر کن ببین که آیا یه سال دور بودن از تفریحات (نه به طور مطلق) و اینترنت و فیلم و سریال، واقعا ارزششو نداره واسه اینکه رشته و دانشگاه خوب قبول شی و آیندت تضمین بشه؟؟
از برنامه ها و کتاب ها و مشاوره های انگیزشی استفاده کن
مثل کتاب کنکور و خدایی که در این نزدیکیست از سید ایمان سرورپور
مثل برنامه های فرصت برابر
مصاحبه های رتبه های برتر رو ببین
هرشب قبل خواب آیندت رو تصور کن
این که چقدر سختی کشیدی تا به اونجا رسیدی
بعد ها ، متوجه میشی که این مسیر رسیدن به هدف هم قشنگ بوده ها ، اما الانا متوجهش نبودی
بعضی اوقات هم به خودت استراحت بده بزار رفرش شی
با آدمای مثبت گرا بگرد ،دوستای درس خون داشته باش ، به برنامه ریزی های کوتاه مدت و بلند مدتی که میکنی پایبند باش
نزار هیچ  چیز تو رو از هدفت دور کنه
و مطمعنا به هدف میرسی
یادت نره، همیشه به خدا توکل کن
موفق باشی

----------


## HellishBoy

هدف = انگیزه = تلاش بدون وقفه !!! 

خب بعضی وقتا ادم خسته میشه رباط که نیستیم !! شما کم کم باید ساعات مطالعت زیاد کنی !!  

موفق باشی

----------


## highdreams

من خودم هم امسال این مشکلو داشتم...وقتی اتفاق میفته که انگیزتو از دست بدی 
اعتماد به نفست کم بشه 
از برنامت عقب بیفتی 
برنامه ی بلندمدت نداشته باشه 
هدفت خیلی مشخص نباشه 
از آینده بترسی...از شکست 
افکار منفی  
خودتو باکسی مقایسه کنی 
گذشته رو با همه ی نقص ها وکاستی هاش رهانکرده باشی 
منابع سخت رو از آخرای سال شروع کنی... 
و اینکه به هیچ وجه برنامت جوری نباشه که یک روز اصلا درس نخونده باشی...ایشالا با یه برنامه ی خوب و البته متعادل
هممون موفق میشیم.. باید همه ی موارد بالا رو رعایت کرد به نظرم..من خودم امسال این بلاها سرم اومد و نتیجه ی خوبی نگرفتم...این ها نظر شخصیم بود البته..موفق باشین

----------


## par.rah

یه ساله!
هدف دارید!
پس خستگی نمیتونه معنایی پیدا کنه
استراحتتاتون هم باید تو فاز درسی باشه مثلا یه مسافرت میتونه شما رو از فضای درس دور کنه و مثلا یه هفتتون از بین بره
پیاده روی هفتگی خیلی توصیه میشه

----------


## - Amir -

> همه چیز بستگی به هدف داره
> اگه واقعا هدف داشته باشی، انگیزه ی رسیدن به هدف میاد
> پشتکار خود به خود میاد
> احساس مسئولیت میاد
> ببین ، پیش خودت فکر کن ببین که آیا یه سال دور بودن از تفریحات (نه به طور مطلق) و اینترنت و فیلم و سریال، واقعا ارزششو نداره واسه اینکه رشته و دانشگاه خوب قبول شی و آیندت تضمین بشه؟؟
> از برنامه ها و کتاب ها و مشاوره های انگیزشی استفاده کن
> مثل کتاب کنکور و خدایی که در این نزدیکیست از سید ایمان سرورپور
> مثل برنامه های فرصت برابر
> مصاحبه های رتبه های برتر رو ببین
> ...


اینایی که گفتی صد البته که درستِ ولی مشکلِ بنده از اینه که یهویی میخوام تایم مطالعرو ببرم به انتها !!
و خب راهکار میخوام 




> هدف = انگیزه = تلاش بدون وقفه !!! 
> 
> خب بعضی وقتا ادم خسته میشه رباط که نیستیم !! شما کم کم باید ساعات مطالعت زیاد کنی !!  
> 
> موفق باشی


ممنون  :Yahoo (1): 

کم کم ینی چه مقداری ؟ روزی 10 دقیقه خوبه ؟! 
5 ساعت از این هفته و هر روز 10 دقیقه ! 
میشه آخر هفته 6 ساعت و خورده ای ولی خب .. 
دقیق نمیدونم. بنظرتون نتیجه داره ؟

----------


## HellishBoy

> اینایی که گفتی صد البته که درستِ ولی مشکلِ بنده از اینه که یهویی میخوام تایم مطالعرو ببرم به انتها !!
> و خب راهکار میخوام 
> 
> 
> 
> ممنون 
> 
> کم کم ینی چه مقداری ؟ روزی 10 دقیقه خوبه ؟! 
> 5 ساعت از این هفته و هر روز 10 دقیقه ! 
> ...



ببخشید شما رشتتون چیه ؟!! سال کنکوری هستید ؟!! روش های مطالعتون رو پیدا کردید ؟!!! انگیزتون چیه ؟!!! انگیزه خیلی مهمه این که بدونی اصلا برا چی این همه تلاش میخوای کنی ؟!!! راستش 10 دقیقه خیلی وسواسی میشه سعی کن هر 3 روز یا 4 روز 30 تا 45 دقیقه اضافه کنی اینجوری منطقی تر بنظر میاد !!! منابع خودش باعث انگیزه میشه !! از منابعتونم بگید که بهتر بتونم تجربه های اندکم !! رو  در اختیارتون بذارم ....

----------


## Mr Sky

اگه خسته شدی به این فکر کن که الان رقیب هات  دارن مثل  بز درسا رو میخورن و نشخوار میکنند. ...پس بهتره تو بیشتر بخوری

----------


## laleh74

> اگه خسته شدی به این فکر کن که الان رقیب هات  دارن مثل  بز درسا رو میخورن و نشخوار میکنند. ...پس بهتره تو بیشتر بخوری


عــــــــــــــــــــــال  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــی بود...بخدا این جواب میده در هر شرایطی :Yahoo (76):

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

> دوسته عزیز 
> ممنون بابت توجهتون 
> ببخشید اگه باعث رفتار تندتون هستم 
> تجربی هستم (استرس دارم قبولی رشته کمه و اتفاقاتش و زندگی!..!)
> روش های مطالعه ام رو آره تا حدودی !! شیمی 3 و فیزیک 3 رو تا الان خوندم و خلاصه نویسیش رو تکمیل کردم !
> و بقیه رو هم فردا شروع میکنم خوندن +تست زدن شیمی 3 و فیزیک 3 (روز در میون + مرورسریع!)
> منابعم :
> شیمی 2و3 مبتکر
> فیزیک گاج نقره (پایه!)
> ...


خواهش میکنم
رفتار تند کجا بود خخخ
ما اینجا،تو این انجمن هستیم تا دست به دست هم بدیم که با کمک هم در زمینه ی تحصیل موفق بشیم
و همینطور کسایی که این راه رو طی کردن و از پل کنکور گذشتن،تجربیاتشون رو در اختیار بقیه قرار بدن
من فکر میکنم یکی از دغدغه های شما اینه که میترسی با ساعت مطالعه ی بالا درس بخونی این روز ها رو،بعد که یه مدتی گذشت مثلا رسیدی به مهرماه، کم بیاری و بدنت طاقت نیاره و کلا از درس زده بشی
ببین دوست عزیز
واسه بچه هایی که در طول 11 سال تحصیلشون همیشه درس خون بودن،قطعا با ساعت مطالعه ی بالا درسی خوندن در این سال دوازدهم، آسونتره، نسبت به کسایی که میخوان تو سال کنکور تحول داشته باشن و یه دفعه با ساعت بالا درس بخونن
ولی این نگرزانی رو نداشته باش
چون که یه راهکار وجود داره
ببین،اگه تو فردا و پس فردا روزی 14 ساعت بخونی،قطعا یکی دو روز بعدش کلا بیخیال درس و کتاب و .... میشی
اما اگه،با روش اصولی پیش بری،هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد
تا الان حتی اگه میانگین مطالعه ی روزانه ات 2 ساعت هم بوده، شروع کن به خوندن، هر روز نیم ساعت الی 45 دقیقه اضافه کن به تایم مطالعت
اینطوری با گذشت حدود 10 روز، ساعت مطالعت به بالای 1 ساعت در روز میرسه که با توجه به رشتت که تجربیه،باید و باید این مقدار مطالعه رو در تابستون داشته باشی
حالا،به یه جایی میرسی که تشخیص میدی این مقدار ساعت،برات کفایت میکنه و داری پیشرفت میکنی ( کم کم)
یک ماه که اینطور پیش بری،دیگه بدنت به درس خوندن عادت میکنه،و هر هفته با خوندن یکی دو صفحه مطالب انگیزشی، دوباره شارژ میشی و خستگیت کم میشه
بودن افرادی که زیادی به خودشون فشار آوردن و بعد درس رو واسه مدتی کنار گذاشتن
اما به وفور هم بودن افرادی که اصولی و با برنامه ریزی،ساعت مطالعه ی بالایی داشتن و هیچ وقت هم درس رو کنار نزاشتن،حتی در آخرین روز مانده به کنکور، (حتی صبح کنکور که تو ماشین هم خودم داشتم درس میخوندم،فرمولای فیزیک رو مرور میکردم :Yahoo (76): )
از نفر اول مسابقات اتوموبیل رانی پرسیدن که رمز موفقیتت چی بود؟
گفت که زمانی که سر پیچ ها بقیه سرعتشون رو کم میکردن،من گاز میدادم
دقیقا همین الان که تابستون هست و یه عده به دنبال تفریح و مسافرت و ... هستن،تو باید درس بخونی و ازشون سبقت بگیری
اینا فرصت های طلایی هستن
همین تابستون،هفته بعد امتحانات ترم اول سال چهارم،عید نوروز، یکماه آخر، اینجاها وقت سبقت گرفتنه،باید تو این زمانا از رقیبات جلو بزنی،وگرنه خیلیا در ادامه ی کار وارد ماجرا میشن و پا به پای تو پیش میان
کلا با برنامه ریزی میشه به همه چیز رسید
بازم میگم،اون هدفه،خیلی خیلی مهمه،و همینطور مسیر رسیدن به هدف هم باید درست باشه
موفق باشی

----------


## HellishBoy

> دوسته عزیز 
> ممنون بابت توجهتون 
> ببخشید اگه باعث رفتار تندتون هستم 
> تجربی هستم (استرس دارم قبولی رشته کمه و اتفاقاتش و زندگی!..!)
> روش های مطالعه ام رو آره تا حدودی !! شیمی 3 و فیزیک 3 رو تا الان خوندم و خلاصه نویسیش رو تکمیل کردم !
> و بقیه رو هم فردا شروع میکنم خوندن +تست زدن شیمی 3 و فیزیک 3 (روز در میون + مرورسریع!)
> منابعم :
> شیمی 2و3 مبتکر
> فیزیک گاج نقره (پایه!)
> ...


رفتار تند کجا بود داداشه من ؟!!! اینجا همه برادر و خواهرن !! رفتار بدم نداریم .... 

ببین فکر کنم همه چی رو این دوستمون گفت !!! منابعت عالیه .... بنظرم با برنامه قلم چی مو به مو پیش بری و به آزمون ها اهمیت ویژه بدی مطمئن باش موفق میشی .... نگرانیتو درک میکنم چون خودم هم سال پیش دقیقا مثل تو بودم !! خیلی به خودت امید وار باش چون تو چند قدم از بقیه جلوتری از اونایی که ول میچرخن و عین خیالشون نیست !! بدون برنامه نرو جلو !! برنامه دیمی هم نچین برا خودت !!! یعنی مثلا پیش خودت بگی یه روز کلا زبان یه روز کلا .... یا عمومیا رو بعد عید میخونم !!! اینا کار های اشتباهه میگم من اگه برگردم به کنکور دقیقا با برنامه قلم چی میرم جلو !! خیلی عالیه که فیزیک 3 و ... تموم کردی مرور یادت نره !!! و بشدت تست بزن .... و آخر این که اینترنت و حاشیه ها رو کلا بزار کنار کلااااااااااااااا !!!!

موفق میشی شکم نکن ....

----------


## HellishBoy

> *من آزمون گزینه2 شرکت کردم (فقط تابستون!)به خاطر سطح خوبه سوالاش ولی خب ، باید برنامه قلمچی رو بگیرم که از پایه هم عقب نیوفتم ...یکم باهاش پیش برم ..
> 
> دیمی که کلا تو کارم نیست .. بیشتر تنوع میدم و چند روز متمرکز یه چیز نمیشم !
> 
> اینترنت هم خیلی کم میام و تهش همینجاست و چند تا پست .. اینم کم میکنم چشم .
> 
> خیلی ممنون از انتقال تجربیاتت 
> 
> مفید بود*


خواهش میکنم چیزی نگفتم که من !!! همه رو خودت فولیی !! موفق باشی ....

----------


## alma goli

> با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان عزیز 
> 
> یه سوال داشتم 
> 
> خواستم بدونم اگه وسط سال از درس خوندن خسته شدیم چه کنیم ؟
> 
> من کسانی رومیشناسم روزی نزدیک به 8 ساعت میخوندن ولی بعد از تقریبا 4 ماه دیگه از درس خوندن خسته شدن و هرکاری میکردن نمیتونستن درس بخونن 
> 
> خواسم ببینم چنین حالتی واستون اتفاق افتاده ؟
> ...


*واسه من به شخصه هدفم عامل انگیزم بوود.ازاول زیاد میخوندم تاروز آخر هم همین روندو ادامه دادم چوون رسیدن به هدفم خیییلی برام مهم بوود 
و به این فکر میکردم بعدها ای کاش نگم و حسرت نخورم
البته خیلی وقتها ناراحت میشدم اما ناامید نمیشدم
ترازم هم خیلی نوسان داشت و بی نهایت ناراحت میشدم اما همش به هدفم فکر میکردم
الان هم از تلاشم راضیم درسته که تو کنکور ب دلیل اینکه نتونستم هیجاناتمو کنترل کنم ننتیجه حقیقیمو بگیرم
اما بد هم نشدم
هدف ی انگیزه قوی میاره
انشاالله موفق باشی و پرانرژی* :Yahoo (48):

----------


## aliseydali

یه دفعه هیچ کس نمیتونه شروع کنه با 7ساعت درس بخونه 
من خودم از دو ساعت شروع کردم بعد از دو هفته اوردمش 6 ساعت 
دوستان باید نرم نرم بیاریدش بالا 


 وقتی که خسته شدین هم باید یه هفته استراحت کنید نه این که کامل درس نخونی بلکه روزی مثلا دو ساعت بخونید تو دوران استراحت 



موفق باشد

----------


## امیررضا نوری

بهترین جمله انگیزشی بود که خواندم قدر مادرتو بدون ضمنن منم از این روش می‌خوام بهره ببرم😉💗

----------


## dorsa20

> با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان عزیز 
> 
> یه سوال داشتم 
> 
> خواستم بدونم اگه وسط سال از درس خوندن خسته شدیم چه کنیم ؟
> 
> من کسانی رومیشناسم روزی نزدیک به 8 ساعت میخوندن ولی بعد از تقریبا 4 ماه دیگه از درس خوندن خسته شدن و هرکاری میکردن نمیتونستن درس بخونن 
> 
> خواسم ببینم چنین حالتی واستون اتفاق افتاده ؟
> ...




آموختن آسان نیست...
خستگی هر آن در کمین است.....
آزرده می شوی , احساس شکست می کنی......
شک می کنی که رها کنی و بگذری،
می خواهی بر کناره روی و وانمود کنی که اتفاقی نیفتاده
اما نه......
تو بازنده نیستی که،
یک مبارزی،
پیش از آنکه برنده باشیم باید بازنده باشیم،
باید گاه بگرییم تا بتوانیم روزی بخندیم،
باید آزرده شویم تا روزی توانمند باشیم،
اگر پیوسته بکوشی و ایمان داشته باشی،
در پایان پیروزی از ان تو خواهد بود

----------


## divarsabz

> هروقت سرد شدی تنها کاری که باید بکنی اینه.......
> به اونایی که سرد شدن نگاه کن(میبینی که مث.....پشیمونن)
> 
> این خود به خود بهت انگیزه میده.....


(میبینی که مث.....پشیمونن) :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sadegh.smart

به هدفت فک و وقتی که دیگ خیلی خسته بودی برو در حد 2*3 ساعت بگرد و شاد باش تا حال و هوات عوض شه
برو پیش اون فردی ک حالتو خیلی خوب میکنه

----------

